# VAV Piping



## plumb insane (Jan 14, 2013)

Some copper for heating and cooling to air handler and vavs


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

pretty


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you have to put drains on when you come off the bottom of the mains.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It is advisable to put a drain somewhere for service. I will warn you do not get into the habit of branching off of the bottom it will cause a lot of problems at the coil strainer. Unless you like going back and unplugging them a lot.


----------

